# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Victoria Day Weekend...................

## Chris Ryser

*Happy Victoria Day Weekend to all Canadians*

----------


## For-Life

thank you

You too

----------


## Fezz

Happy Victoria Day to my Northern friends.

Hey....my mom and brother were born in Canada!

I better celebrate as well!!!!


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## Chris Ryser

> Hey....my mom and brother were born in Canada![/B]
> 
> *I better celebrate as well!!!!*


 
Where was she when you got born ???????????

----------


## Fezz

> Where was she when you got born ???????????



Ma and Pa migrated south by that time!

:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## eyemanflying

> *Happy Victoria Day Weekend to all Canadians*


Thanks Chris, likewise.

----------


## Jacqui

Have a happy one

----------


## Jedi

Enjoy everyone!

----------

